# Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?



## Nicko1998 (12 Dezember 2007)

Wieder steigt jemand ins Abogeschäft ein.



> Durch Betätigung des Button "Jetzt anmelden" registrierst Du Dich als Mitglied bei nimimit.de und bekommst auf Grundlage unserer ALB ein Zweijahres-Abo zum Preis von monatlich 9,90 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer, wobei wir Dir für den ersten Monat nichts berechnen. Die Abrechnung erfolgt jährlich im vorhinein.



Schaun mer mal, wann die ersten Postings "Hilfe, ich habe......" dazu kommen.

Der Anbieter betreibt mit "webdater.de - heute noch einen Mann oder eine Frau" eine weitere "interessante" Seite mit "absolut klarer" Preisangabe.


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Schaun mer mal, wann die ersten Postings "Hilfe, ich habe......" dazu kommen.


Das neue Projekt der Münchener Polyphem Media Ltd. gibt es jetzt schon (neben webdater.de) seit einigen Wochen. Interessanter Weise halten sich die Beschwerdeführer aber anscheinend recht bedeckt, da eben noch nicht all zu viel Probleme damit vermeldet worden sind.



			
				Verbraucherrechtliches" schrieb:
			
		

> Auffällig ist, dass die Gestaltung der Rechnungen von der Polyphem Media Ltd. doch sehr denen der Online Content Limited (routenplaner-online.de etc.). Dennoch hat die Polyphem Media Ltd. ausnahmsweise mal keinen Sitz im Hessischen, sondern laut Denic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie auch? Das ist ein völlig anderer Anbieter, der mit den Hessen (so viel ich weiß) nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Balljunge (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

"endet das denn niemals?"

Es liegt eigentlich nur an den Usern, die vor dem PC hocken.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Interessanter Weise halten sich die Beschwerdeführer aber anscheinend recht bedeckt, da eben noch nicht all zu viel Probleme damit vermeldet worden sind.


Für hier trifft das zu, aber anderswo nicht


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wie auch? Das ist ein völlig anderer Anbieter, der mit den Hessen (so viel ich weiß) nichts zu tun hat.


Aha, jetzt weiß ich worauf Verbraucherrechtliches hinaus wollte: man hat die selbe Inkassovertretung, die zwischenzeitlich bekannte Frau L. aus Mainz (mit Zweigniederlassung in München)!


----------



## nobbysboy (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo ans Forum! 
Son Schitt, mich hats erwischt! Ok, ich hab nicht genug aufgepasst! Jetzt hat die Polyphem Media mich am Haken, kann mir einer sagen was ich tun kann um da wieder raus zukommen?

Gruß, Nob:wall:


----------



## sascha (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Klar, einfach lesen:


----------



## blowfish (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



sascha schrieb:


> Klar, einfach lesen:


Nun. lesen allein reicht nicht. Man muss es auch verstehen. Zumindest das was man machen muss und das was man besser nicht macht.


----------



## Joki AX (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Balljunge schrieb:


> "endet das denn niemals?"
> 
> Es liegt eigentlich nur an den Usern, die vor dem PC hocken.



Irrtum, hatte nur eine angebotene Fahrt vor, solte schnell gehen. Suchte nach Anbietern für solches. So suchte ich bei Google und wurde fündig wie eben. Da ich bisher nur die Praxis kannte, das für Vermittlungen gezahlt wird und nicht für Vemutungen solcher fiel ich darauf hinein. Wenn ich ein Hemd kaufen will gehe ich auch keinen Abovertrag für zwei Jhre ein, so als Käufer ohne geschulter Rechtskenntnis nach empfundenen deutschem Recht. Muß ich jetzt vor jedem 
Kauf, vor jedem Geschäftsabschluß alle Albs, Anbs, durchlesen? Dann bleib ich doch besser im alten Reich oder?


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Joki AX schrieb:


> Muß ich jetzt vor jedem
> Kauf, vor jedem Geschäftsabschluß alle Albs, Anbs, durchlesen?


Eigentlich ja!


----------



## carlosito (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



nobbysboy schrieb:


> Hallo ans Forum!
> Son Schitt, mich hats erwischt! Ok, ich hab nicht genug aufgepasst! Jetzt hat die Polyphem Media mich am Haken, kann mir einer sagen was ich tun kann um da wieder raus zukommen?
> 
> Gruß, Nob:wall:


Mir ist das vor kurzem auch passiert(gleiche Masche!), momentan beschäftige ich mich den Konsequenzen
>Wie ist es bei dir dann weitergegengen?
Was kann man da noch tuen ?
Grüße, Carlosito


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



carlosito schrieb:


> ...momentan beschäftige ich mich den Konsequenzen...


Wovon schreibst du? Es gibt keine Konsequenzen, außer diesen > HIER <, anschaulich bei AS von Goofy dargestellt.

Im Klartext bedeutet dies: Rechnung per eMail, 1. Mahnung per eMail, 2. Mahnung per eMail, letzte- und dann allerletzte Zahlungsaufforderung aus der Maschine per Briefpost, mit dem Briefkopf einer Münchener Anwältin.
Danach ist ganz offensichtlich Schluss mit dem Dummzeug. man braucht anscheinend überhaupt nicht auf die Schriftsätze zu reagieren, da der Ablauf immer gleich ist, es sei denn, einer bezahlt zuvor. Telefonate zu den angegebenen Hotlinenummern kann man sich auch sparen, da sich darunter lediglich ein instruiertes Callcenter oder die Polyphemer mit ihren Helfern selbst melden - das gilt auch für die Nummer der Anwältin, von der jeder halten kann, was er will. :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wovon schreibst du? Es gibt keine Konsequenzen, außer diesen > HIER <, anschaulich bei AS von Goofy dargestellt.


bildhaft 



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es wird wahrscheinlich noch folgendes kommen:
> 
> Die letzte Mahnung
> Die allerletzte Mahnung
> ...


----------



## eve85 (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

:roll:





nobbysboy schrieb:


> Hallo ans Forum!
> Son Schitt, mich hats erwischt! Ok, ich hab nicht genug aufgepasst! Jetzt hat die Polyphem Media mich am Haken, kann mir einer sagen was ich tun kann um da wieder raus zukommen?
> 
> Gruß, Nob:wall:




menno...ich war auch so ein schlaumayer:wall:
...aber was ich komisch fand, das die die mahnungen schneller geschickt haben, als ich gucken  konnte und ein schreiben von einer anwältin kam hinter her!!!
weiss jetzt nicht wie ich vor gehen soll!habe ne menge e mails da hin geschickt, aber die antworten nicht....auf keine!!!!:roll:
WEISS EINER WAS ZU TUN IST?....bin ratloss:wall:


----------



## eve85 (21 Februar 2008)

*Hilfe, nimimit.de hat zugeschlagen...*

also....ich habe nicht richtig:wall: gelesen und michbei nimimit.de angemeldet....war dringend, sollte schnell gehen!!!!
nun hab ich den salat...das war bereits im dezember, habe aber schon 3mahnungen und eine forderung, aufgestzt von einer münchener anwältin!!!!
SIND nimimit. der ABZOCKER ODER NICHT????

weiss einer wie ich auf dieses schreiben reagieren soll???

bitte um hilfe....lieben gruß eve


----------



## sascha (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, nimimit.de hat zugeschlagen...*



> also....ich habe nicht richtig gelesen und michbei nimimit.de angemeldet



Dann solltest du dir angewöhnen, in Zukunft richtig zu lesen. Das mal ganz grundsätzlich.


----------



## Wembley (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



eve85 schrieb:


> :roll:
> 
> 
> menno...ich war auch so ein schlaumayer:wall:
> ...



1) Das lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (die letzten Seiten)

Was du tust bzw. ob oder wie du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## BenjiG (5 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mich leider auch bei nimimit.de angemeldet, und zwar am 14.02. Jetzt habe ich heute die Rechnung bekommen, und zwar sowohl über den Postweg ( seltsamer Weise in doppelter Ausführung in 2 Briefen, klingt schon sehr seriös ) als auch über Mail. Ich habe daraufhin ordentlich gegoogelt und mir auch hier auf Computerbetrug.de alles durchgelesen, allerdings habe ich noch eine letzte Frage: Ich hab mir heut morgen nochmal die Anmeldeseite von nimimit.de angeguckt und gesehen, dass dort mittlerweile ein sehr deutlicher Hinweis auf den zu zahlenden Preis ist, und zwar oberhalb des Anmeldeformulars. Ich bin mir aber sicher dass die Seite am 14.02 noch anders aussah, da ich und die anderen Geschädigten sonst sicher nicht darauf hereingefallen wären. 
Jetzt meine Frage: Sollte die POLYPHEM MEDIA LIMITED jetzt wirklich vor Gericht ziehen, könnte man dann noch nachweisen dass die Seite damals anders ausgesehen hat? Muss die Betreiberfirma oder der Provider dementsprechende Unterlagen speichern?

vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Benny


----------



## katzenjens (5 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo Benny,

warum fragst Du, wenn die Antworten schon im vorherigen Post von Wembley stehen? Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist Rechtsanwälten und Verbraucherzentralen vorbehalten. Auf bereitgestellte Links klicken, lesen, hören und verstehen solltest Du schaffen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (5 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



BenjiG schrieb:


> Ich bin mir aber sicher dass die Seite am 14.02 noch anders aussah, da ich und die anderen Geschädigten sonst sicher nicht darauf hereingefallen wären.


Ist das dein Problem, wenn die an ihrer Seite rumfummeln? Immer der, der Forderungen stellt muß beweisen, das seine  Forderungen zu Recht bestehen nicht umgekehrt. Wann geht das endlich mal in die Köpfe rein? 

Da die Herrrschaften das nicht können, meiden sie auch Gerichte wie die Pest.


----------



## BenjiG (5 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hey Jens,

es geht mir ja gar nicht um Rechtsberatung. Meine Frage war doch, ob jemand weiß, ob der Betreiber oder der Provider Änderungen an einer Internetseite speichern muss. Wenn dem nicht so wäre könnte man nimimit.de ja unmöglich den Betrug nachweisen. Auf diese Frage habe ich bis jetzt keine Antwort gefunden, auch nicht in Wembley's Post, obwohl ich viel auf bereitgestellte Links geklickt, gelesen, gehört und verstanden habe. Wäre sehr nett von dir wenn du mir den Link wo die Frage beantwortet wird einfach kurz schickst.

Danke und viele Grüße

Benny


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



BenjiG schrieb:


> könnte man dann noch nachweisen dass die Seite damals anders ausgesehen hat?


Also am 16.11.2007 sah die Seite bereits so aus: [siehe nächstes Posting von mir].
 und auch damals stand dort schon der Preis. Ob der allerdings hinreichend deutlich angezeigt war, wäre erst noch von einem zivilen Gericht zu prüfen. Blöd nur für den Anbieter, dass Polyphem Media Ltd. nicht vor Gericht geht. Und so lange das so ist, wird sich kaum jemand darüber beschweren können, dass man vom Prinzip her jegliche Zahlungsverpflichtung verneinen kann.

Provider speichern übrigens keine Internetseiten.


----------



## BenjiG (5 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hey Reducal,

ich kann den link leider nicht ansehen, bekomme die Meldung dass mir dafür die Rechte fehlen. Weißt du wie ich das ändern kann?

MfG Benny


----------



## katzenjens (5 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo Benny,

hier ein Link, welcher Dein problem genauer erklärt:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dbZzRJm-3_4


----------



## BenjiG (5 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo Benny,
> 
> hier ein Link, welcher Dein problem genauer erklärt:
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dbZzRJm-3_4


Hey Jens,

vielen Dank! Das Video hatte ich tatsächlich noch nicht gesehen! Aber die anderen sind auch echt gut! Hast meinen vollsten Respekt für dein Engagement!
Ich werd mich dann jetzt mal schön gemütlich aufs Aussitzen einstellen 

MfG Benny


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



BenjiG schrieb:


> Hey Reducal, ich kann den link leider nicht ansehen...


Hier isser:


----------



## spyro (11 März 2008)

*nimimit.de...108€....hiilfe x.x*

Hallo erstmal....
Habe gerade mit großem Schock festgestellt, dass nimimit.de mir eine Rechnung von 108 € geschickt hat. Ich wusste erst nicht, was das war, aber dann hats mir gedämmert...Ich habe mich vor ca. 2 Wochen oder so auf 2 Seiten für Mitfahrzentralen wegen ner Fahrt zur cebit angemeldet.
Mir kommt die Seite zwar nicht wirklich bekannt vor, aber es kann wirklich sein, dass ich mich da angemeldet habe.
Habe per google erfahren, dass das wieder so eine Abzocke-Firma ist, von denen ich schon häufiger gehört habe.
Jetzt habe ich alelrdings nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit sowas.
Ich habe mich schon durch diverse Tipps gelesen (hier im Forum und per google) und weiß jetzt, dass man nicht zahlen muss, wenn man sich dort garnicht registriert hat. Aber wie gesagt kann es durchaus sein, dass ich mich dort angemeldet habe. Allerdings hätte ich beim sichten eines €-Zeichens sofort die Seite geschlossen.
Jetzt habe ich allerdings eben dort auf der Seite nachgesehen und gesehen, dass die Angabe über dem Anmeldeformular steht (ich bin mir zu 99,99999% sicher, dass das dort nicht stand, als ich mich angemeldet habe...sonst hätte ich es ja sehen müssen). Aber...das verunsichert mich jetzt doch ein wenig. Auch wenn ich Freunden imemr rate, bei sowas einfach nicht zu reagieren....ist mir jetzt doch ein wenig mulmig zu mute...
Ich soll innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage zahlen....
Kann ich jetzt ganz sicher einfach nichts tun? Oder soltle ich denen einen Brief/mail schreiben? Weil hotline ist 1,99€/Minute....

Bite helft mir schnell.....nicht dass ich noch mehr zahlen muss x.x

Viiiielen, viiielen Dank an euch alle für jeden Beitrag

spYro

PS.: Wenn ihr den Text des Briefes wissen wollt, dann kann ich den gerne auch noch abtippen...allerdings spute der bei google eh rum >.>


----------



## Captain Picard (11 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) entspannen


----------



## spyro (11 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Naja..das hab ich auch schon gelesen...Aber der Grund, warum ich dennoch nicht zu 100% entspannt bin, ist der, dass ich Angst davor habe nicht darauf zu reagieren und dass die hinterher sagen, dass der Preis ganz eindeutig zu lesen war (wovon ich wie gesagt eigentlich nicht überzeugt bin).

MFG spyro


----------



## KatzenHai (11 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Und? Dann sagen die das.

Ich sage jetzt und hier: "Die Erde ist eine Scheibe".


Nun?


----------



## Bento (12 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Und? Dann sagen die das.
> Ich sage jetzt und hier: "Die Erde ist eine Scheibe".
> Nun?



Aehm, sagt wer? Du? ok dann bau ich mir eben eine Rakete und prüfe das mal nach.

Das sagen aber die? 
Mist, dann kann ich mir das Raketenbauen sparen, da die ja immer recht haben. Die Erde ist eine Scheibe, wenn DIE das sagen.


----------



## alex_wl (26 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Guten Tag,

ich habe auch ein Problem mit dieser Firma Polyphem Media Ltd.(Webdater) Hatte mich da vor nem guten Jahr angemeldet und war mir nicht bewusst welche Kosten dahinter stecken. Da wie ich sicher weiß, die Website zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch völlig anders aufgebaut war und man die ABG's lesen MUSSTE, um die genauen Kosten zu erfahren. So war es nicht ersichtlich welche Kosten dahinter stecken würden. Hab die Rechnung bis heute nich bezahlt, wie auch die Mahnschreiben ... Am heutigen Tage ist mir nun ein Anwaltsbrief geschickt worden, der nun wohl die schärfste außergerichtliche Waffe der Firma ist.
 Nun stellt sich für mich die frage ob ich zahlen muss, da beim Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung die Kosten noch sehr schleierhaft und versteckt in den AGB's gestanden sind. 
Wer dazu einen Rat weiß oder mir helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar!!!
Es geht mitlerweile um rund 175€ die ich nicht bereit bin kampflos herzugeben!
Bitte per email oder hier antworten,

Besten Dank,

MfG Alexander Ott


----------



## sascha (27 März 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



alex_wl schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich für mich die frage ob ich zahlen muss, da beim Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung die Kosten noch sehr schleierhaft und versteckt in den AGB's gestanden sind.
> Wer dazu einen Rat weiß oder mir helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar!!!



1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

4) entspannen


----------



## Momo06 (24 April 2008)

*Erfahrung mit Nimimit.de*

Hallo,
trotz Widerruf per Email bekomme ich jetzt ständig Rechnungen von Nimimit.
Anruf und wieder holte hinweis das ich nach 2 Minuten bereits den Vertrag Widerrufen habe sind erfolglos geblieben.
Hier erfolgt keine Leistung sondern man muss zahlen 9,-€ im Monat.
Wer hat schon einmal Erfahrung gemacht damit?
Soll ich das ganze Aussetzen? 
Reich Email als Widerspruch ?

LG Momo06


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 April 2008)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Nimimit.de*



Momo06 schrieb:


> Hier erfolgt keine Leistung sondern man muss zahlen 9,-€ im Monat.


Wer muss zahlen? Eingeschüchterte, die Angst vor der Schufa-Drohung haben?
Also ich muss nur zahlen, was ich auch zahlen will. Bestimmte Dinge zählen bei mir nicht dazu.

Ansonsten: Hier lesen, lesen und nochmals lesen.


----------



## 118xx (29 April 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Könnte mir biitte jemand die aktuelle Kontoverbindung der Polyphem Media Ltd per privater Nachricht zur Verfügung stellen. Die ehemalige bei der Hypo kenne ich schon ich benötige etwas Frischeres. Danke.


----------



## 118xx (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Interessant sind für mich Kontoverbindungen nach dem 10.03.08


----------



## DanielJay1983 (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Guten Tag zusammen !
Ich hab mal eine Frage, ich bin auch auf diese ominöse nimimit Geschichte reingefallen.
Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Seite gegangen und konnte Feststellen das auf einmal auch oben steht das es 9,90 € kostet.
Vorher stand es ja da nicht, sondern da war es nur versteckt.
Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen ???
Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte !


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



DanielJay1983 schrieb:


> Vorher stand es ja da nicht, sondern da war es nur versteckt.


Schon mehrfach gepostet, dass Internetseiten nicht aus Granit gemeißelt sind.
Es wäre im Ernstfall, der de facto nie eintritt, Sache  des Betreibers vor Gericht zu beweisen,
was wann wo gestanden hat.
Dies meiden eben  Nutzlosanbieter wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


DanielJay1983 schrieb:


> Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen ???


Wüßte nicht warum.


----------



## mimison (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo!

Ich oute mich auch mal als reingefallen:cry:

Hatte mich schon informiert, was dann zutun ist... 

Ich habe ein Einschreiben Rückschein abgeschickt, mit Wiederruf ect. ...
Der Rückschein kam nicht an, und nun habe ich nach dem zweiten Nachforschungsantrag bei der Post die Mitteilung bekommen, das Einschreiben ist verlorengegangen. Seitdem sind allerdings einige Wochen ins Land gezogen, da ich nunmal auch ne Menge andere Dinge zutun habe, als ständig daran zudenken.

Mittlerweile habe ich von einer Anwältin den 2.! Brief bekommen, obwohl ich gar keinen ersten erhalten habe.

Vor dem Einschreiben hatte ich natürlich via mail und Fax versucht mit den Betreibern in Kontakt zutreten, was "natürlich erfolglos" war.

Nun frage ich mich, was ich jetzt tun kann.

Das Einschrteiben nochmals abschicken und einen kurzen Brief noch zusätzlich inclusive des Einschreibens an die Anwältin.

Leider habe ich keine Rechtschutzversicherung - was sich schleunigst ändern wird. Nur bringt mir das für diesen Fall ja dann nix.
Und ich habe natürlich keine Lust, dass siech die Kosten, die ich dann eventuell tragen müsste sich vervielfachen... Jaja, ich weiß deren Masche...

Grüße,
Nadine


----------



## wahlhesse (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo Nadine,

die Antworten wurden bereits gegeben, dazu nur ein paar Beiträge zurückscrollen. Alternativ hier klicken.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## DanielJay1983 (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo ! 
Na wilkommen im Club.
Also beim ersten mal haben Sie es bei mir auch nicht angenommen, aber dann hab ich den Breif ein bischen pofessioneller gestaltet mit Adress Aufkleber und so , und dann haben die IHn zum Glück auch angenommen.
Also schick IHn noch mal weg und wenn die IHn annehmen dann musst du dir ja eh keine Sorgen mehr machen, dann kannste abwarten !


----------



## mimison (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo!

Also die haben das Einschreiben ja nicht einfach nicht angenommen. Sondern, so Post: ... daher müssen wir von einem Verlust ihres Briefes ausgehen...
Daher war ich mir unsicher, denn ich dachte ja zunächst, ich habe "ordnungsgemäß" reagiert; da es aber verloren ging, und ich hätte mich ja schneller um die Nachforschung bemühen können/müssen...Wobei ichs ja auch nicht nett finde, nach einer Nachforschung nochmal forschen zu müssen:roll:

Schick ich wohl nochmal ab. Und dann auch noch an die Anwältin.

Ich habe die anderen Posts ja gelesen und mir jetzt auch noch die Links angeschaut.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Zu der Frage  ob Brieffreundschaften  mit Nutzlosseitenbetreibern sinnvoll sind:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## mimison (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Oh, danke der Link war nett 
Tja, dann gehör ich wohl zu denen, die ihr Gemüt ein bisschen streicheln wollen, und höchst sicherheitshalber doch nochmal zwei Einschreiben wegschicken. 

LG,
Nadine


----------



## Salsatanzfee (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo,

noch eine Dumme, die es erwischt hat, obwohl ich mich erinnere, dass ich die Eingabe sofort abgebrochen habe, als ich gecheckt habe, dass dieser Service kostenpflichtig ist. Ich habe nach Erhalt der Online Rechnung postwendend per e-mail und per Fax aus einer renommierten Kanzlei mein Recht auf Widerruf wahrgenommen (ohne Anerkennung eines Rechtsanspruches!) und gleichzeitig aufgefordert, mir meine angeblich vorhanden Daten vorzulegen. Das war am 23.06.2008, an nächsten Tag war die Rechnung per Post da, allerdings datiert mit 18.06.2008. Und meiner IP Adresse (kann das sein?). Habe Gott sei Dank einen Rechtschutz, aber dank Eurer Website und der Informationen durch Euch nehme ich erstmal von dem Gebrauch Abstand. Ich bin nur verblüfft und frage mich, ob das Vorleigen meiner  IP Adresse schon einen rechtsverbindlichen Vertragsabschluß bedeutet, zumal ich todsicher!! nicht die AGB als gelesen angeklickt hatte.
Das nächste Mal werde ich noch vorsichtiger sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Salsatanzfee schrieb:


> Ich bin nur verblüfft und frage mich, ob das Vorleigen meiner  IP Adresse schon einen rechtsverbindlichen Vertragsabschluß bedeutet,


gehört zum Repertoire der Internetfabeln der Nutzlosanbieter
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## Salsatanzfee (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo Captain Picard,

vielen Dank für den hilfreichen Link.
 Toll, dass Du zu den altruistischen Personen zählst. Bin jetzt doch sehr erleichtert...


----------



## rds-werner (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Das ist nicht die Lindenstr.aus dem Fernsehen.Wißt ihr wie klein die Lindenstr.in München ist.Wo soll sich da die Firma verstecken?Glaube auch nicht das dort die Nachbarschaft mit sowas einverstanden wäre.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



rds-werner schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die Lindenstr.aus dem Fernsehen.Wißt ihr wie klein die Lindenstr.in München ist.Wo soll sich da die Firma verstecken?


Die "versteckt" sich wohl in einem Büroservice


----------



## Franziska (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Unter der Adresse gibt es ein "Virtual-Büro". [VIPO]


----------



## rds-werner (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Wie geschrieben "virtual".


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die "versteckt" sich wohl in einem Büroservice


Das ist richtig! Nur wird die Post an die Stelle weitergeleitet, die auch dem Gewerbeamt bekannt ist und das ist schon immer die "Erste Etage" in der Orleansstr. 34 in München gewesen - gleich neben dem Ostbahnhof und im selben Gebäude wie ein Teil des Bayer. LKA.


----------



## somersault (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo,

ich werde auch immer wieder angeschrieben von der Rechtsanwältin [ edit] 

Heute habe ich die _"letztmals aussergerichtliche"_ Forderung bekommen
mit
_"im Fall einer erfolgreichen Zahlungsklage weitere erhebliche Kosten auf Sie zukommen werden"_

Wie ist die Sache, wenn ich zu Beginn, den Dienst *einmal* in Anspruch genommen habe?

Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen?


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Selbst wenn der Dienst (die Anmeldung reicht schon) genutzt wurde, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass dafür bezahlt werden muss. Es ist bislang noch nicht ein einziger Fall bekannt geworden, in dem gegen den Kunden so richtig vom Leder gezogen wäre - die hauchen nur heißen Dampf aus! Im Grunde genommen neigt man eigentlich immer dazu, jedem Fragesteller von der Zahlung abzuraten.

Würde mir so was passieren, dann wäre meine Devise "totstellen", auch wenn ich gern virtuelle Stinkefinger versenden würde, denn:



			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten!


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



somersault schrieb:


> Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen?


Warum?
Nach wie vor gilt:
1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## rds-werner (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Orleansplatz-oder Bürgerbüro bzw."Sozialamt"!In der Lindenstr.12a sind so viele angeblichen Firmen das ja eigentlich schon eine U-Bahnstation eingerichtet werden könnte.Ist halt alles nur virtual.Schick mal ne Kündigung.Mal wird sie angenommen mal verweigert.Einfach solche Firmen unter Ulk verbuchen.


----------



## 118xx (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Also ich konnte an der Adresse problemlos zustellen lassen, von daher ist es egal, ob dort nur ein virtuelles Büro sitzt.


----------



## Spaddi6886 (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

hallo,

ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung zugeschickt bekommen (108,90€).
Da ich mich jedoch erst vor 3 wochen angemeldet hatte, denke ich, dass der Hinweis auf die anfallenden Kosten vor dem Anmeldeformular schon standen.
Ich werde morgen ein Widerspruch- Schreiben verschicken.

verändert sich in meinem Fall nun etwas, da die Kosten schon zu sehen waren, oder kann ich nach dem Widerruf auch "den Kopf in Sand stecken"? 

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Juli


----------



## hughconway (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Würde mir so was passieren, dann wäre meine Devise "totstellen", auch wenn ich gern virtuelle Stinkefinger versenden würde, denn:



Naja,am Ende ist es ja nun immer der Nutzer, der sich für oder gegen einen Vertragsschluss entscheiden kann. Ist ja nun nicht so, dass die Seitenbetreiber die Leute zu irgendwas zwingen. Und es sind halt massenhaft doofe im Netz unterwegs, die nicht lesen können und dümmer sind als die Polizei erlaubt. Wobei - im Sommer ist es sicher weniger, da sind die alle im Schwimmbad oder am Tegernsee...


----------



## HUmax (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



hughconway schrieb:


> Naja,am Ende ist es ja nun immer der Nutzer, der sich für oder gegen einen Vertragsschluss entscheiden kann. Ist ja nun nicht so, dass die Seitenbetreiber die Leute zu irgendwas zwingen. Und es sind halt massenhaft doofe im Netz unterwegs, die nicht lesen können und dümmer sind als die Polizei erlaubt. Wobei - im Sommer ist es sicher weniger, da sind die alle im Schwimmbad oder am Tegernsee...


Die Kundschaft so öffentlich zu bezeichnen. Wow! So lange man die einschüchtert, bedroht, nötigt und die dann dadurch zahlen, scheinen sie aber noch gut genug zu sein.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



hughconway schrieb:


> Naja,am Ende ist es ja nun immer der Nutzer, der sich für oder gegen einen Vertragsschluss entscheiden kann. Ist ja nun nicht so, dass die Seitenbetreiber die Leute zu irgendwas zwingen. Und es sind halt massenhaft doofe im Netz unterwegs, die nicht lesen können und dümmer sind als die Polizei erlaubt. Wobei - im Sommer ist es sicher weniger, da sind die alle im Schwimmbad oder am Tegernsee...



Hallo Hughconway,

kennt man sich nicht irgendwo her?
Forum Jugendnetz Baden-Württemberg - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Hilfe ! http://www.berufs-wahl.de/
Forum Jugendnetz Baden-Württemberg - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Hilfe ! http://www.berufs-wahl.de/
und Folgepostings. Troll ick hör dir tapsen......


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Juli 2008)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> http://forum.jugendnetz.de/showthread.php?t=1337&page=22
> Forum Jugendnetz Baden-Württemberg - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Hilfe ! http://www.berufs-wahl.de/
> Forum Jugendnetz Baden-Württemberg - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Hilfe ! http://www.berufs-wahl.de/


Bayerische Gefälligkeitspostings für einen hessischen, mitbewerbenden Kollegen? Werde schon mal Cola bereit stellen und Popcorn kommen lassen. arty:


----------



## dvill (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Die Beiträge lesen sich wie besonderer Service für Anwälte ...


----------



## BriMa (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte zuerst anmerken, dass ich diesen Thread durchgelesen habe und mir auch die ganzen Links und auch die Videos auf youtube angesehen habe und diese Sachen auf jeden Fall hilfreich und interessant waren, aber trotzdem fühle ich mich noch unsicher und möchte eure Meinung gerne hören!

Ich habe mich - wie sollte es anders sein :unzufrieden: - auf nimimit.de angemeldet und die Sache mit dem Abo natürlich nicht gelesen.


Bekam dann am 16.06 eine Rechnung. Ich habe auf jeden Fall nicht bezahlt, aber auch keinen richtigen Widerruf an die Firma geschickt, sondern 2 Emails in denen ich darauf hingewiesen habe, dass ich auf meine Registrierung keine Email erhalten habe und nach deren ALB somit kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, aber natürlich habe ich keine Reaktion auf die Emails bekommen - nur heute eine 2. Mahnung (allerdings keine erste).
Leider bin ich auch erst heute drauf gekommen mal im Internet die Firma zu googeln und ob ich da etwas interessantes finde. Bin bis heute mit Internetabzocke noch nicht in Berührung gekommen und habe auch von Bekannten noch nichts gehört.

Ich wollte jetzt mit Hilfe einer Vorlage von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern (Verbraucherzentrale Bayern : Abzocke im Internet)
einen richtigen Widerruf per Einschreiben an die Firma schicken.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob das nach der Mahnung noch geht und ob ich das mit der nicht erhaltenen Bestätigungsemail (habe die Rechnung/Mahnung auch nur per Post erhalten) mit rein schreiben soll?!

Vielen herzlichen Dank schon im Voraus.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Fraudanalyst (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Du kannst schreiben was du willst, das juckt den Support eh nicht. Weniger ist manchmal mehr und in diesem Sinne lohnt eine Brieffreundschaft mit dem Verein ohnehin nicht. Du bekommst nach der erfolgreichen Zustellung der zweiten Mahnung (die erste ging an deine eMailadresse) mit Sicherheit auch noch Post von einer Rechtsanwältin. Aber auch hier kann man getrost abwarten, ob ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid mal eintrudelt, auf den es sich zu frühestens lohnt zu reagieren.
Was den Empfang von Nachrichten bei dir betrifft, so ist dein Spamfilter evtl. sehr scharf eingestellt.


----------



## dvill (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Das beschreibt genau den besten Fall: Ein scharf eingestellter Spam-Filter sortiert den nutzlosen Mahndrohmüll aus.

Seit 30 Monaten mit der Täuschen-und-Drohen-Mafia ist die Reaktion die beste, wenn jemand erst gar nicht den Müll zu sehen bekommt. Viele Leute durchschauen das Geschäftsmodell nicht und lassen sich zu Reaktionen hinreißen, mit denen sie sich selbst im Probleme hineinreiten.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



BriMa schrieb:


> ich möchte zuerst anmerken, dass ich diesen Thread durchgelesen habe und mir auch die ganzen Links und auch die Videos auf youtube angesehen habe
> ....
> Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob das nach der Mahnung noch geht und ob ich das mit der nicht erhaltenen Bestätigungsemail (habe die Rechnung/Mahnung auch nur per Post erhalten) mit rein schreiben soll?!


Auch das  gelesen?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



BriMa schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob das nach der Mahnung noch geht und ob ich das mit der nicht erhaltenen Bestätigungsemail (habe die Rechnung/Mahnung auch nur per Post erhalten) mit rein schreiben soll?!


Ist doch eine altbekannte Tatsache:
Mail- oder sonstige Korrespondenz mit Vertretern der Nutzlosbranche haben in etwa denselben Effekt, als wenn man einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt.  :-D


----------



## rds-werner (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Habe es ganz einfach gemacht als von "Premload" eine Mahnung kam,ihnen viele Grüße geschickt und sie sollen doch Bitte die Mitarbeiter von"FreeMoviez","Junkload" und "herunter-laden-com" mit Grüßen.Man kann ja höflich und freundlich sein.Oder?Der Rest wird dann eh unter Ulk verbucht und nicht unter Brieffreundschaft.


----------



## rds-werner (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Man kann wirklich schreiben hört das denn niemals auf.Hatte heute mehrere E-Mail von "www Gratis-Fahrschule.com".Mein Führerschein wäre abgelaufen etc..Wer draufklickt hat auch nur Ärger. Der gleiche Stall wie die Lebenstester aus der Schweiz bzw. Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Marco0815 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo erstmal zusammen,

ohne große Worte...bin auch auf die Firma reingefallen. Hab nach Erhalt der Rechnung Widerspruch per Email eingereicht. Auf diese Mail kam jedoch keine Antwort. *Hab heute 21.07 die 1. Mahnung bekommen mit einer Mahngebür von knapp 15€...die ich bis 24.07 bezahlen solle*....bin darauf hin zur Polizei gegangen...als ich dort meine Umstände erzählte, fiel mir einer der Beamten ins Wort...."und eine Rechnung von 108€ bekommen oder?....is mir auch passiert" Habe mich mit Rechtsanwälten aus meinem Bekanntenkreis unterhalten und den ganzen Wisch bei der Staatsanwaltschaft München eingereicht!


----------



## rds-werner (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Schade um den ganzen Aufwand,einfach nicht beachten.Sind zwar lästig die Leute, jeden Tag mehrere E-Mails von denen.Aber welche Möglichkeiten haben sie denn um an dein Geld zukommen?Keine !


----------



## Simonerl87 (4 August 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo,
ich bin auch auf diese [...] Firma reingefallen. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt aus Angst bei der überteuerten Nummer angerufen (nachdem ich keinerlei Antworten auf meine E-Mails erhalten habe). Diese Dame war glaub ich von irgendeinem Call-Center und kannte sich gar nicht aus. Man sagte mir, dass man sich bei mir melden würde. Bis heute hab ich keine Anruf bekommen.
Die Rechnung/Mahnung liegt jetzt ca. 2 Wochen zurück.

Was soll ich denn jetzt tun?!?!

Ich hab echt Bammel...

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Simonerl87 schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn jetzt tun?!?!
> 
> Ich hab echt Bammel...


Den kannste dir sparen. Lies einfach mal ein paar Postings zurück, z. B. > HIER <, da deine Frage hier öfter mal gestellt wird.


----------



## Marco0815 (5 August 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Simonerl87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auch auf diese [...] Firma reingefallen. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt aus Angst bei der überteuerten Nummer angerufen (nachdem ich keinerlei Antworten auf meine E-Mails erhalten habe). Diese Dame war glaub ich von irgendeinem Call-Center und kannte sich gar nicht aus. Man sagte mir, dass man sich bei mir melden würde. Bis heute hab ich keine Anruf bekommen.
> Die Rechnung/Mahnung liegt jetzt ca. 2 Wochen zurück.
> 
> ...



das allerwichtigste ist, BLEIB GANZ COOL!!!! wenn du post von dene bekommst, garnicht erst öffnen!!!! deinen namen durchstreichen, ganz groß auf das couvert ZURÜCK schreiben und am besten noch ein pfeil auf die genannte adresse.....und A*** lecken!!!
die schreiben nur so krass, weil sie geld haben wollen...und damit die leute einschüchtern...bei den meisten klappt es ja...
was wollen die denn schon machen? allein die ausführung des vertrages...abwicklung der mahnungen usw sind nicht ganz legal...wenn die damit vor gericht gehen...was sie nicht tun werden, da die firma bekannt ist...bekommen die nur eine auf den sack!!!
also...schick das papier zurück und mach dir kein stress!!!
lg

marco


----------



## Simonerl87 (13 August 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Marco0815 schrieb:


> das allerwichtigste ist, BLEIB GANZ COOL!!!! wenn du post von dene bekommst, garnicht erst öffnen!!!! deinen namen durchstreichen, ganz groß auf das couvert ZURÜCK schreiben und am besten noch ein pfeil auf die genannte adresse.....und A*** lecken!!!
> die schreiben nur so krass, weil sie geld haben wollen...und damit die leute einschüchtern...bei den meisten klappt es ja...
> was wollen die denn schon machen? allein die ausführung des vertrages...abwicklung der mahnungen usw sind nicht ganz legal...wenn die damit vor gericht gehen...was sie nicht tun werden, da die firma bekannt ist...bekommen die nur eine auf den sack!!!
> also...schick das papier zurück und mach dir kein stress!!!
> ...


So - nun ist es soweit: Hab grad meine 2. Mahnung per Mail und Post erhalten.
Ihr meint ich soll jetzt einfach den Umschlag zurückschicken? Darf ich das denn?
Shit mann....


----------



## HUmax (13 August 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Natürlich darf man Post Annahmeverweigern. Es gibt kein Gesetz das dies verbietet.


----------



## FranziMarlene (14 August 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

So, jetzt isses mir also auch passiert. 
Zu allem Überfluss natürlich 1. unbemerkt und 2. war ich wochenlang nicht zu Hause, so dass sowohl die Widerrufsfrist als auch die Letzte Mahnung bereits abgelaufen ist. 
Ja, ich hab mir alles hier durchgelesen aber ich glaube, dass alle anderen deutlich FRÜHER als ich widersprochen haben. 
Darum jetzt die Frage: Was machen? Warten? Aussitzen? 
Hab jetzt eine e-mail an [email protected] geschrieben und den Vertrag widerrufen. 
Spiele mit dem Gedanken morgen zur Polizei zu gehen...
Oh man, wie doof kann man sein....:wall:

Also... was soll ich machen? Nix?


----------



## rds-werner (15 August 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Warum wills du überhaupt etwas machen außer widersprechen,kurz schriftlich und per Einschreiben mit der Post.Hast Dich nicht angemeldet und wirst Ihren "Service/Dienst" nicht nutzen.Ansonsten welche Möglichkeiten haben sie? Keine.Außer das ne Weile Mahnschreiben kommen können sie Dir gar nichts. Kannst denen ja ihre Post zurückschicken oder sammeln. Klagen werden die nicht!


----------



## wahlhesse (15 August 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

@franzimarlene


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Zu den VZ empfohlenen  Brieffreundschaften

Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

Kurz und gut, nicht alle Drohungen des "Anbieters" glauben.
Angst ist unbegründet.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## edith.84 (15 August 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Ich bin da jetzt leider auch reingetappt....
also soll ich der zahlungsaufforderung nicht nachgehen?
ich hab nämlich angst, dass da noch was weiß ich kommt..zumal die rechnung natürlich erst jetzt nach ablauf des widerrufrechts kam - und das problem: sie kennen meine Anschrift...was kann ich also tun? kann mir jemand helfen???
bitte..bin schon am verzweifeln :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (15 August 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Was du tun sollst, mußt die schon selber entscheiden, da persönliche Rechtsberatung verboten ist.

Was du tun solltest, ist das Posting vor deinem gründlich zu lesen. Dort stehen alle Links zu den Informationen, die du brauchst um zu wisen, was du tun kannst/mußt


----------



## Betina70 (1 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo 
Mein Name ist Betina. Mein Mann ist Anfang Juni darauf reingefallen. Zu der Zeit war aber bei nimimit am Anfang ihrer Webseite nichts zu sehen von diesen 9,95 mtl. . Alles hatte den Anschein es sei kostenlos. Nach der ersten Mahnung, die ohne eine Rechnung kam, schickte ich sofort den Widerruf den ich von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale bekommen habe per Einschreibe mit Rückschein zu. In der Verbraucherzentrale riet man uns wir sollen auf keine derer Forderung mehr eingehen. Was wir auch taten, nun kam am Samstag den 30.08 ein Brief von deren Rechtsanwalt. Nun meine Frage glaubt ihr das man da Erfolgsaussichten hat wenn man nun seinerseits einen Rechtsanwalt einschaltet?


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Betina70 schrieb:


> Zu der Zeit war aber bei nimimit am Anfang ihrer Webseite nichts zu sehen von diesen 9,95 mtl.


Das stimmt, was die Startseite angeht. Aber wie ist es mit der Registrierungsseite, stand da nach Meiung deines Mannes auch kein Preis?




Betina70 schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage glaubt ihr das man da Erfolgsaussichten hat wenn man nun seinerseits einen Rechtsanwalt einschaltet?


Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, als wenn ihr keinen Anwalt beauftragt. Der Mahnlauf ist automatisiert, die gehen nur äußerst selten auf Einwendungen ein.


----------



## mimison (1 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo!
Hat jemand zufällig einen Screenshot vom 21.02.2008, den er mir zur Verfügung stellen würde?

Gruß,
Nadine


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Wozu soll der gut sein? Hier ist z. B. einer vom 5.3.2008: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/50319-nimimit-de-endet-das-denn-niemals-2.html#post223794


----------



## Captain Picard (1 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Wer/wie  soll gerichtsfest bewiesen werden, von wann der ist und dass er nicht manipuliert wurde? 

Es ist einfach falsch,  ein  Verbraucher  müsse seine  "Unschuld" beweisen.
Die Forderungssteller müssen  gerichtsfest beweisen, dass ihre Forderung zu 
Recht bestehen. Genau das tun sie aber nicht. Warum wohl?


----------



## Bine0306 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo,
bin gestern aus meinem Urlaub zurück gekommen und hattte nun einen Brief von einer Anwältin[ edit]  im Briefkasten, mit der Aufforderung doch bitte den Ausstehenden Betrag von 124€ zu bezahlen.
Falls ich nicht bezahlen würde, würde wohl ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gegen mich eingeleitet werden.
Desweiteren wird eine URL erwähnt unter der ich mich angemeldet habe. Allein das ist meiner Informartion nach rechtlich nicht haltbar. Denn die TAtsache das man aufgrund der URL meine Adresse ermittelt hat ist illegal.
Den Anmeldevorgang habe ich zwischendurch abgebrochen weil ich irgendwie misstrauisch geworden war.
 Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen was nach dem Brief/Mahnung der Anwältin passiert ist???
 Werde auch zur Verbraucherzentrale und Polizei gehen.
Bin auch am Überlegen ob ich dieser [ edit]  nicht mal einen gepfefferten Brief schreibe und bei der Anwaltskammer in München beschwerde einreiche.
 Hat das jemand schon gemacht, also eine Beschwerde bei der Antwaltskammer?
 Grüße aus Stuttgart
 Freu mich auf Neuigkeiten


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Der übliche Mahndrohmüll um eine  Stufe gesteigert frei nach dieser Pyramide 

www.kalletalerdreieck.de

Die Dame bekommt wohl selber demnächst Probleme



Bine0306 schrieb:


> Bin auch am Überlegen ob ich dieser [ edit]  nicht mal einen gepfefferten Brief schreibe )


Glaube kaum, dass die Dame Zeit hat tausende von Briefen zu lesen


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Sie mahnt wohl für die "Projekte" des "Frankfurter Kreisels" und dessen "Verwandte"


----------



## rds-werner (2 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Die Dame ist belehrungsresistent. Aber außer Briefe verschicken kann/tut sie nichts.


----------



## bernhard (2 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Bine0306 schrieb:


> Bin auch am Überlegen ob ich ...


Die Verbraucherzentrale HH empfiehlt:

Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## Bine0306 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hihihihihihi :sun:

nun bin ich in aller erster Linie mal beruhigt das es so ist wie ich es vermutet habe...alles nur hohles geplapper 

Widerspruch habe ich bereits nach der ersten Mahnung eingereicht und nachdem ich dann heute Mittag nochmla fleißg mein BGB gewälzt habe, ist der Adrenalinspiegel wieder unten :smile:

Ich werde mir wohl nicht die Mühe machen um dieser [ edit]  einen Brief zu schreiben, dafür ist mir dann meine Zeit doch zu schade.
Allerdings werde ich bei der Anwaltskanzlei beschwerde einreichen und bei der Polizei eine Anzeige wegen Stalking erstatten.

Es geht mir gar nicht so sehr darum ob es etwas bringt sie anzuzeigen, sondern mehr darum das jede Anzeige mehr im Falle der Anklageerhebung von Bedeutung sein kann.

Im Übrigen teilte mir ein befreundeter JuraStudent mit das die Anwaltskammern sich über Beschwerden freuen, denn so können "Anwälte" von dieser Sorte die Zulassung verlieren und das führt wiederrum zu einer strafrechtlichen Verfolgung falls diese "Anwälte" nach dieser Entziehung weiterhin diesen Titel nutzen :-D

Eigentlich könnte man ja auch mal einen Privatsender darüber informieren, die sind doch immer ganz scharf auf solche Storys....
Mal drüber nachdenken :roll:


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Bine0306 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen teilte mir ein befreundeter JuraStudent mit das die Anwaltskammern sich über Beschwerden freuen


Ich wollte nicht wissen, wieviel Tausende von Usern sich bereits bei der zuständigen Anwaltskammer München beschwert haben.


Bine0306 schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte man ja auch mal einen Privatsender darüber informieren, die sind doch immer ganz scharf auf solche Storys....


War doch bereits alles im TV bei Akte 08


----------



## Bine0306 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Da siehst dann mal wieder das ich halt fast kein Fernsehr schau :sun:

Naja macht ja aber auch nix, beschweren ist in jedem fall mal besser als nix tun.
Der Brief für die Anwaltskammer ist ja schnell geschrieben, der zeitaufwand steht also im Verhältnis zum Ergebnis.

Mal schaun, vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was ein für diese nette Anwältin deren Namen ich hier nicht mehr nenen werde


----------



## siela2000 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo in die Runde :wave:

hab auch nach unserem Urlaub (Mitte August) Rechnungen/Mahnunge vorliegen.
Eine von nimimit.de und die andere von fabrikverkauf.de. Nette Überraschung, gell?
ICH war mir anfangs immer unsicher: Können die einem was (Rechtsanwälte, Inkassobüros, neg. Schufa Eintragung etc)?
Mein Mann: immer locker bleiben und abwarten. NUR nicht zahlen, anrufen etc. ABER: es nervt einfach und verunsichert schon nen bissel.


Dabei hab ich bei nimimit.de nur nach Adressen schauen wollen, aber zwdurch abgebrochen und bei fabrikverkauf, hab ich nur von Sanetta die Telenr gebraucht :unzufrieden:

Tja da kann man sehen, wie schnell es einen selber packt. Mal sehen was da so noch alles kommt

Hätt ja Cousien bei der Kripo Bo, aber wenig Draht zu ihm......

Grüßle Sandra


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



siela2000 schrieb:


> Mal sehen was da so noch alles kommt



 Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire 

ernster sollte man es auf keinen Fall  nehmen


----------



## purplerose73 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

hallo ihr alle!

ja, ich auch -.- habe heute meine erste Rechnung bekommen und freue mich, dem Club beigetreten zu sein.

wann hat man schon mal die Chance, selbst Teil eines Geschehens zu sein, welches man sonst nur aus dem Fernsehen kennt? 

aber für meine Vorposter, die sich sorgen machen: am 16.8.08 habe ich mich angemeldet. und zwar für ein *kostenloses !* Angebot. geforderte Penunzen im Regformuler: nichts, null, nada, rien, zero

so, muss weg, die Kameras installieren. man will ja gewappnet sein, falls "finster und gefährlich- Inkasso since 2004" plötzlich vor der Tür stehen. das wird der Partyhit 

gruss aus hh,

die rose


----------



## edith.84 (4 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

ich habe in der letzten Woche meine erste Mahnung bekommen mit der Zahlungsaufforderung und der Drohung, dass der Fall an die Anwältin geht. muss ich denn jetzt auch einen schriftlichen Widerspruch einlegen? oder nützt das nichts? und wenn doch, wo bekomme ich so ein Schreiben her und wo muss ich das hinschicken?


----------



## Emanuel22 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo.... ich bin auch auf NIMIMIT reingefallen:wall: !!!
Sie haben mir 3 Mahnungen geschrieben. Nach der 1 Mahnung ließ ich die Post immer zurückgehn. Die Post soll einfach angeben unbekannt verzogen!! Jetzt ist Ruhe !!!!:-D


----------



## Christine (18 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen, ob die Rechnungen bei nimimit.de bezahlt werden müssen? Wer hat die Mahnfristen einfach verstreichen lassen?

Ich finde diese Art des Geldeintreibens einfach unmöglich. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit dagegen zu klagen?

gruss
christine


----------



## Captain Picard (18 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Christine schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen, ob die Rechnungen bei nimimit.de bezahlt werden müssen?


lies den Thread, dann weißt du es.  


Christine schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit dagegen zu klagen?


theoretisch ja, praktisch macht es keinen  Sinn. Was willst du klagen, die wollen was von dir
und die klagen nicht. Also lehn dich zurück und  entspann dich


----------



## Marco0815 (18 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

wir haben versucht, Ihnen auf dem Postweg unter der von Ihnen angegebenen
Adresse für die von Ihnen genutzte Dienstleistung eine Mahnung zuzusenden, da
sowohl die Rechnung als auch die Mahnung meiner Mandantin von Ihnen nicht
beglichen wurde.

Die Angabe einer falschen Adresse geschah hier in offensichtlicher Absicht,
den Rechnungs- und Mahnungszugang zu erschweren.
Dies wird von uns als erstes Indiz für betrügerische Absicht gewertet.
Entsprechende Veranlassungen werden getroffen.


was soll ich denn davon halten?


----------



## wahlhesse (18 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Marco0815 schrieb:


> was soll ich denn davon halten?



Thread von Anfang an lesen, dann zurücklehnen.
Diese Sorte von Anbietern wird sicherlich nicht die deutsche Justiz um Hilfe bitten.

Bitte beachten:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


Die Firma hat bei der Verbraucherzentrale eine lange Krankenakte, mit verschiedenen "Projekten".

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## nuina (24 September 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

[......]

Nach meiner Erfahrung mit solchen Firmen bringt eine Diskussion bzw. ein Schriftwechsel überhaupt nichts. Schlimmstenfalls fechten sie eure Begründungen und Erklärungen immer wieder an.

[.......]

Gruss Nuina


----------



## Simonerl87 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallöchen zusammen,

bin vor ein paar Monaten auch auf diese "Firma" reingefallen und hatte mich dann auch hier im Forum gemeldet!

Hab die letzten Mahnungen ungeöffnet zurückgeschickt. Die letzte war im August seither habe ich Ruhe. Weder Mails noch Briefpost! :sun:

Geht doch...

Einfach cool bleiben und ignorieren! :-p NO PANIC

Gruß Simone


----------



## tesafilm (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo, an alle Von NIMIMIT angeschriebenen!  Vergleicht mal Eure IP Addy, meine stimmt nämlich nicht - dann können die mir garnichts!

Hier kann mal IP Adressen überprüfen und seine NR. rausfinden utrace - IP-Adressen und Domainnamen lokalisieren


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



tesafilm schrieb:


> meine stimmt nämlich nicht -


Ob die stimmt oder nicht ist völlig irrelevant 
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


tesafilm schrieb:


> Hier kann mal IP Adressen überprüfen und seine NR. rausfinden


Ändern sich bei jedem Anmeldevorgang ( Einige Carrier vergeben feste IPs was aber trotzdem
 irrelevant ist, da sie keine Userdaten herausgeben dürfen)  
Würde empfehlen  diese sinnlosen Diskussionen zum Thema IP zu beenden


----------



## Bobsch (8 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hi Leute, 
ich habe mir jetzt diesen Thread durchgelesen, die Links und Videos durchgeschaut und schonmal für all die Tipps etc. vielen Dank. Die erste Panik wurde mir dadurch genommen. Ich bin nämlich wie viele andere auch auf diese Seite reingefallen...

Jetzt nur nochmal eine konkrete Nachfrage:
Habe ich alles bisher soweit korrekt verstanden, dass ich jetzt wo ich die Rechnung erhalten habe, einfach einen mustergültigen Widerspruch per Einschreiben an diese Firma schreiben sollte und dann weitere Mahnungen etc. bis zum evtl. eintreffenden gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid aussitzen sollte?
Bzw. noch nicht mal den widerspruchg an diese schicken sollte!
Muss ich sonst noch irgendwas zu Anfang machen?

Mfg Bobsch


----------



## wahlhesse (8 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Antwort auf Deine Frage wurde nur ein paar Beiträge vorher gegeben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## meckiB (21 November 2008)

Ich habe eine einfache Idee, wie man diesen nimm-mich-nicht-mit - [ edit] das Handwerk legen kann.

[  edit]


----------



## SteveMC (21 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Mal eine Frage: Sollten sich nicht einfach alle zusammensetzen, und eine Sammelklage oder eine gemeinsame Anzeige oder sowas zu machen? 

Keine Ahnung ob das möglich ist, aber das Aussitzen der Angelegenheit "nimimit.de" ist eine Sache, eine andere wäre es denen Feuer unterm Hintern zu machen...

Oder ist sowas aussichtslos, bzw garnicht möglich? Kann doch nicht sein, dass dieser Herr Zeits einfach weitermacht, bzw ungeschoren davon kommt!


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



SteveMC schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Sollten sich nicht einfach alle zusammensetzen, und eine Sammelklage oder eine gemeinsame Anzeige oder sowas zu machen?



1. Gibt es keine Sammelklage in Deutschland  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html
wenn überhaupt,  könnte nur eine  Verbraucherzentrale etwas in dieser Richtung unternehmen  und 
die tun schon alles was möglich ist und 

2. Mit welcher Begründung? Wenn jeder,  der zu bescheißen *versucht* vor dem Kadi landen  soll, müßten die Gerichte verzehnfacht werden.


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

@ SteveMC, was ist in deinem Fall denn eigentlich passiert?


----------



## SteveMC (21 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Bei mir ist es der typische Fall. Angemeldet bei Nimimit.de, bei Anmeldung keine Kosten sichtbar, Rechnung und Mahnungen von Frau [ edit]  (München) erhalten. Habe dann Anzeige erstattet und natürlich nichts bezahlt. Anzeige wurde seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt. Habe jetzt Widerspruch beim Generalstaatsanwalt eingelegt. Natürlich wird das auch nix bringen...

Hatte halt gehofft den ....geigen mal das Handwerk zu legen oder zumindest zu erschweren.


----------



## SteveMC (21 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> 1. Gibt es keine Sammelklage in Deutschland
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html
> wenn überhaupt,  könnte nur eine  Verbraucherzentrale etwas in dieser Richtung unternehmen  und
> die tun schon alles was möglich ist und
> ...




Punkt 1: okay, wusste ich so nicht.
Punkt 2: Naja, ist das ein Freifahrschein? Ausserdem: ist ja kein Betrugsversuch, sondern in meinen Augen ein klarer Fall von [.....] bei Nimimit, da bei erstanmeldung technisch die Preisauszeichnung unterbunden wurde und erst jetzt kenntlich gemacht wurde. 

guck mal hier...: YouTube - Preis nicht gesehen?

Das sowas rechtens sein soll, ist mir schleierhaft...


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Betrug ist eines   der am schwierigsten zu beweisenden und  am schwersten  
gerichtlich  zu ahndenden Vergehen. Frag  mal einen Anwalt ...

PS: wenn das so einfach wäre, warum gibt es seit drei Jahren, solange geht die "Masche " schon 
keinen  einzigen erfolgreich durchgezogenen   Fall?


----------



## mr. hmmkay (21 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

also da es mir mit nimimit.de genauso geht wie vielen hier im forum (d.h. plötzlich ne rechnug bekam) habe ich auch sogleich ne gute idee.

wenn sich die schritte bei mir nach meinem heute abgegebenen widerspruch genauso ergeben wie bei anderen hier, würde ich sagen das wir uns an akte 08 bei sat1 wenden. die gehen solchen sachen gerne nach und stellen leute zur rede.

also wenn sich jemand mit mir ans fernsehn wenden will dann meldet euch bei mir.

mfg


----------



## katzenjens (21 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Es gab bereits zig TV-Sendungen zum Thema.
Suche z.B. mal bei YouTube nach "nutzlosbranche" und Du wirst fündig.

Gerade kam auf hr wieder ein Beitrag zu der Masche.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## mr. hmmkay (21 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

ja toll das weis ja wohl jeder das es zu solchen themen beiträge gibt...das war keine erkenntnis. sicher hat jeder von uns schon einige beiträge dazu gesehen.

aber ich meine gezielt zu dieser seite bzw der firma die dahinter steht :roll:


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

...wusstest du eigentlich, dass die meisten Beiträge aus diesem Forum HIER getragen werden? Würdige bitte nicht unsere Arbeit ab, ohne dass du über nähere Informationen verfügst, wie die Aktivisten bei CB.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Würdige bitte nicht unsere Arbeit ab, ohne dass du über nähere Informationen verfügst, wie die Aktivisten bei CB.


Laß ihn doch. Leute mit "genialen" Ideen, die noch *nie* jemand hier gehabt hat,  
 kommen  immer wieder hierher    und gehen  wieder ohne irgendwelche Spuren zu hinterlassen.


----------



## mr. hmmkay (21 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

ich hab nie gesagt das ich hier irgendwas oder irgendwen nicht würdige. dieses forum hat mir ja alle wichtigen infos über nimimit gegeben. ich hab einfach nur nen aufruf gestartet um dagegen vorzugehen und das dieser nicht neu und innovativ ist weis ich auch.

also bitte...wir müssen uns ja nicht so gehen lassen und entschuldigt den letzten eintrag, aber hab auch ne harte woche hinter mir.


----------



## Simonerl87 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



mr. hmmkay schrieb:


> also da es mir mit nimimit.de genauso geht wie vielen hier im forum (d.h. plötzlich ne rechnug bekam) habe ich auch sogleich ne gute idee.
> 
> wenn sich die schritte bei mir nach meinem heute abgegebenen widerspruch genauso ergeben wie bei anderen hier, würde ich sagen das wir uns an akte 08 bei sat1 wenden. die gehen solchen sachen gerne nach und stellen leute zur rede.
> 
> ...


 
Bin dabei! :-D


----------



## Daniel1973 (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo,
ich gehöre auch zum Kreis der Betroffenen.
Gestern habe ich die 2. Mahnung der Rechtsanwältin erhalten.
Wie groß ist jetzt die Chance, dass ich einen Mahnbescheid erhalte?
Werden diese aktuell in Sachen Nimimit noch verschickt?
Grüße und vielen Dank.
Daniel


----------



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Daniel1973 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist jetzt die Chance, dass ich einen Mahnbescheid erhalte?


Ungefähr der vom Sechser mit Zusatzzahl bzw noch  geringer


----------



## mr. hmmkay (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

bei mir ist nach der zweiten mahnung auf einmal ruhe gewesen, aber vielleicht war es nur wegen weihnachten oder so. jedenfalls ist der nächste schritt überfällig, was mir nur recht sein kann.


----------



## Cappuchina (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo,
leider hat mich nimimit auch gelinkt. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß ich anfangs als ich mich anmeldete keinen Kasten gesehen habe mit Kostenpflichten.

Ich hab unter google Mitfahrzentrale eingegeben, bin u. a. auf nimimit gelandet. wollte nur nach einer Fahrgelegenheit schaun, dafür sollte man sich anmelden.

am 3.2.09 war das und nun bekam ich eine online Rechnung.

Bin ziemlich ratlos, ich kann keine 220 Euro bezahlen, vorallem, weil ich die Dienste noch nicht mal gebrauchen kann.

Wie kommt man da wieder raus? Einfach abwarten bis sie aufhören zu mahnen? ich schrieb hin mit dem Hinweis, daß ich das widerrufe und nicht bezahlen werde. Wenn es kostenpflichtig gewesen wäre, ich mich dort niemals angemeldet hätte.

Die bleiben bei ihren Forderungen.  
Ich werde in Zukunft genau aufpassen, wo und wann ich meine Daten im net eingebe.


----------



## wahlhesse (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo,

bitte scroll mit der Maus ganz nach oben auf dieser Seite. Dort findest Du alle wichtigen Links zum Thema. Wenn Du diese durchgearbeitet hast, stellst Du fest, das es gar kein Problem mehr gibt .

Zum Anfang erstmal dieses: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Hier ist alles zum Lesen: Rechnung Inkasso Betrug: Kostenfallen und Abofallen im Internet zusammengefasst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Und zum anhören: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Cappuchina (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Simonerl87 schrieb:


> Bin dabei! :-D



ich wäre auch dann dabei lg


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Cappuchina schrieb:


> Bin ziemlich ratlos, ich kann keine 220 Euro bezahlen


Warum ziehst du das dann überhaupt in Erwägung? Wer zwingt dich dazu, ohne Not etwas zu tun, was du nicht tun möchtest? Deren dummes und drohendes Gelabere etwa?


Cappuchina schrieb:


> Wie kommt man da wieder raus? Einfach abwarten bis sie aufhören zu mahnen?


Was spricht dagegen? Meiner Meinung nach nichts!


Cappuchina schrieb:


> ich schrieb hin mit dem Hinweis, daß ich das widerrufe und nicht bezahlen werde. Wenn es kostenpflichtig gewesen wäre, ich mich dort niemals angemeldet hätte. Die bleiben bei ihren Forderungen.


Etwas anderes wirst du von den Vertretern der Nutzlosbranche auch nicht hören. Jegliche Korrespondenz mit diesen Herrschaften wirkt sich in etwa genau so aus, als wenn du einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt!  


Cappuchina schrieb:


> Ich werde in Zukunft genau aufpassen, wo und wann ich meine Daten im net eingebe.


Das würde ich jedem Internetnutzer auch sehr ans Herz legen!

Übrigens: Sat1/Akte09 bringt am kommenden Dienstag einen Beitrag über eben dieses Unternehmen (wenns nicht wieder verschoben wird).

Und Ronny Jahn von der Verbraucherzentrale hatte dieses Thema auch in seinem Blog.


----------



## Cappuchina (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hey,
vielen lieben Dank. Du hast mir sehr geholfen, und Akte x 09 werde ich mir auf alle Fälle anschaun. Und ich dachte, als ich diese online Rechnung bekam, ich bin die einzige, die so blöd war...:wall:

Ich bin so dankbar dieses Forum gefunden zu haben.

lg Claudia


----------



## Kathi45 (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo 
Ich bin vorige Woche auch auf einen [...] reingefallen , bei Win.load.de 
Ich wollte nur einen Gehltsrechener aufrufen und habe meine Adresse angegeben und nun habe ich Emails bekommen das ich das nicht widerrufen kann und die Rechnung begleichen soll. Habe daraufhin zurück geschrieben das ichg die Rechnung nicht zahlen werde und die Angelegenheit mit dem Verbraucherschutz und Rechtsanwalt klären will . 
Ich warte nun ab was passiert .Habe ja gelesen das es auch anderen passiert .

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Cappuchina schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, als ich diese online Rechnung bekam, ich bin die einzige, die so blöd war


Um dich auf den nächsten Schritt "vorzubereiten" (das Anwalts-Mahnschreiben der K.G.), kannst du dich ja hier auch gleich mal einlesen:
Axel John Private Homepage
Axel John Private Homepage
law blog Archiv  Sie mich im übrigen auch
law blog Archiv  Habe ich Katja G. betrogen?
Nach dem Lesen bist du auf alles vorbereitet - und kannst sicherlich wieder recht gut schlafen..... :-D


----------



## Kathi45 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Wie verhalte ich mich dann jetzt weiter soll ich alles ignoriren was kommt ? Oder was macht man in so einem Fall. Ich wollte gerne schriftlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein widerrufen , finde aber keine Adresse. Ich habe mich gefreut das du mir geantwortet hast :smile:


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Kathi45 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerne schriftlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein widerrufen ,



Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2009)

*Polyphem Media Ltd.*

Fernsehtipp heute:



> *Deutschland versinkt in Mahnschreiben! Auf der Spur von ....*
> 
> *10.02.2009 22:20*
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



			
				Akte 09 schrieb:
			
		

> _[ Müncher Mahnanwältin]_ - dieser Name steht für Mahnschreiben wie kaum ein anderer.


Mindestens einer kann ihr mühelos das Wasser reichen:  _"Herr Mahnanwalt" _ aus OS.


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Anwaltskarussel : Das interessiert doch wieder keine Sau…


> Das Gericht verurteilte die Polyphem auch zur Erstattung der Kosten des Rechtstreits. Nachdem diese Kosten nicht beglichen wurden, pfändete Rechtsanwalt M. die Forderungen, die die Polyphem noch von ihrer Rechtsanwältin zu beanspruchen hat. Er schickte dieser einschlägig bekannten Münchener Rechtsanwältin einen Gerichtsvollzieher ins Haus, der die Kosten von inzwischen über 900 Euro in die gepfändeten Forderungen vollstreckte.


Das hat Format. Klasse.

Edit: Dazu auch http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/...yphem/23-vollstreckung-polyphem.html#JOSC_TOP


----------



## christianmicha (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



dvill schrieb:


> Das hat Format. Klasse.



Laut Akte 09 (SAT1) vom 10.02.09 beträgt der tägliche Geldeingang auf dem Konto der Anwältin 20.000 Euro. 

DAS hat Format! Klasse!


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Natürlich, das ist auch eine Weltklasseleistung. Diese werden in vielen Kategorien vergeben.

Der goldene Bär für das beste Drehbuch geht an den Starregisseur Bernd der Wecker.

Das Landgericht München verdonnert die Sparkasse dortselbst, den täglichen Sturm der Entrüstung über das Treiben einer Anwältin und die eigene damit verbundene Rufschädigung dauerhaft zu ertragen, weil das Gericht überzeugt ist, sie würde freiwillig bei keiner anderen Bank das für Inkasso-Stalking erforderliche Konto bekommen und damit ihr Treiben nicht fortsetzen können.

Das ist ja mal stark.

Selten ist die Floskel "im Namen des Volkes" so sinnentleert verwendet worden.

Das Volk sind gerade alle anderen. Das Volk sehnt sich in großer Einigkeit danach, von diesem Treiben zukünftig verschont zu bleiben. Wie kann man in seinem Namen das Gegenteil bewirken?

Die Nummer ist sonst wenig bekannt und gibt völlig neue Möglichkeiten.

Wer den Beruf des Sängers wählt, bei einer Castingshow im Privatfernsehen als völlig talentfrei durchfällt, sieht natürlich sein Recht in der Ausübung seines Berufes verletzt.

Damit könnte er die öffentlichen Sender verklagen, ihm genügend Auftritte im Programm einzuplanen, weil er andernfalls seinen Beruf nicht ausüben dürfte.


----------



## Cappuchina (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallochen,
heute habe ich meine erste nimimit Mahnung bekommen. Hört sich schon krass an, aber ich werde nicht bezahlen. Ich habe mir ja den Beitrag im Sat 1 angesehen, bin auch in dieser Falle getappt mit anmelden und so.

Ich hoffe mal, daß es kein übles Ende nimmt und ich am Ende 1000 Euro zahlen muß.
liebe Grüße
capuchina


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Cappuchina schrieb:


> und ich am Ende 1000 Euro zahlen muß.
> l


Nur wenn du sie freiwillig bezahlst ( was ich kaum glauben kann)


----------



## deadmad (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hi leute,ich bin auch auf der Seite gewesen und habe mich dort umgeschaut wegen einer Mitfahrmöglichkeit.Ich kann mich jedoch nicht errinnern mich dort angemeldet zu haben.
Nun bekomm ich eine email mit einer Forderung von 108 euro, wie denke ich jeder der hier postet.
Gestern jedoch mach ich die Post auf und finde einen Brief von der Polyphonmedia Limited.
Ich mach auf und siehe da,ein Brief von Nimimit und ich soll die 108 euro zahlen.
Die ganze kacke mit spam als email ist ja mitlerweile zur routine geworden zu ignorieren aber wie sieht das denn mit einem Brief aus den ich nach hause bekommen habe?
Soll ich da ein schriftlichen Einspruch gegen erheben und den ncah england schicken wo er sowieso nicht ankommt oder soll ich einfach mal warten.Das Datum zum einzahlen ist schon 2 Tage rum.Geld sollte bis zum 26.02. überwiesen worden sein.Also gestern.Naja ich werde ja nun ein Mahnung bekommen.

Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?Weil ist ja ein richtiger Brief.

Danke Markus.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



deadmad schrieb:


> Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?Weil ist ja ein richtiger Brief.


Auch Papier kann mit Unsinn bedruckt werden

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## deadmad (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Also, soll ich davon ausgehen,dass ich einfach weiter verweilen soll und natürlich erstmal nichts machen.Davon geh ich aus?


----------



## wahlhesse (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

So verfahren alle, welche die obigen Hinweise gelesen und verstanden haben. Und bisher ist hier niemand bekannt, welcher damit schlechte Erfahrung machen musste .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## deadmad (2 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

ja Also, ich hätte alleine schon nicht bezahlt weil ich mitlerweile eine Rechtschutzversicherung habe  da wär mir das egal.Hinzu kommt,dass mein Job momentan mehr als wackelt in der Wirtschaftslage und das erstmal nicht bezahlen wollen würde...

Sind schon bei einigen leuten hier mehrere solcher briefe angekommen oder gar mehr passiert?


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



deadmad schrieb:


> ja Also, ich hätte alleine schon nicht bezahlt weil ich mitlerweile eine Rechtschutzversicherung habe


RS-Versicherung zahlt nur bei Fällen, die nach Abschluss des Versicherungsvertrages eintraten.


deadmad schrieb:


> Sind schon bei einigen leuten hier mehrere solcher briefe angekommen


Es geht in die Tausende.


deadmad schrieb:


> oder gar mehr passiert?


Nein


----------



## gretl (5 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hallo,
ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar bin ich auch eine der doofen, die auf diese seite rein gefallen ist. Bei mir war es auch so schlimm, dass die firma geschafft hat, mich einzuschüchtern und ich eine Ratenzahlung vereinbart habe.
ich habe nun schon eine Rate überwiesen (dumm wie ich war....:wall. Ich hab erst gestern das Forum hier entdeckt! kann ich das jetzt noch ignorieren, oder bin ich jetzt verpflichtet den das geld weiter zu überweisen???
vielen dank und viele grüße


----------



## Teleton (5 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Bei einer Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung solltest Du Dich von Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt beraten lassen. Es ist durchaus noch was zu retten aber dafür brauchst Du Begleitung.


----------



## gretl (6 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

also denkst du nicht, dass ich es einfach mit ignoration versuchen sollte....


----------



## webwatcher (6 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



gretl schrieb:


> also denkst du nicht, dass ich es einfach mit ignoration versuchen sollte....


Das wäre in diesem Fall das Verkehrteste, was du tun könntest. 
Mit Nichtstun kommst du da nicht allein heraus.


----------



## Cappuchina (7 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Also auch wenn Du eine Ratenzahlung vereinbart hast, bist Du durch Deine Zahlung die Verpflichtung eingegangen und hast somit Ihre Forderungen bestätigt und eingewilligt. Ich würde mir in diesem Fall auch ein Rechtsanwalt zu Rate ziehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Cappuchina schrieb:


> Also auch wenn Du eine Ratenzahlung vereinbart hast, bist Du durch Deine Zahlung die Verpflichtung eingegangen und hast somit Ihre Forderungen bestätigt und eingewilligt. Ich würde mir in diesem Fall auch ein Rechtsanwalt zu Rate ziehen.


Leider kann ich das nur bestätigen. Durch die Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung hast du dir vieles verbaut.

Ein guter Anwalt könnte evtl. damit argumentieren, dass man dich durch Drohungen zum Abschluß einer Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung nötigte.

Also - ab zum Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherzentrale!


----------



## deadmad (7 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hm, bei mir ist heute die 2. Mahnung per post eingegangen.Die Intervalle wie viel zeit ich habe werden auch mitlerweile größer.Ich habe mitlerweile fast eine woche zeit zum überweisen.Auch wenn ich bis jetzt immernoch nicht überwiesen habe...Soll ich weiter hin alles ignorieren?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



deadmad schrieb:


> Soll ich weiter hin alles ignorieren?


Hat sich was geändert? ( außer weiterem  Mahnungsspammüll )


----------



## deadmad (7 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Naja Spam per Brief ist schon was anderes...Da stehen,ip,anmeldezeit und und und.ok das kann sich jeder ausdenken aber ist schon einfach komisch.

Nein es ist nichts anders...


----------



## deadmad (7 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Ausser der Summe die ich zahlen soll...


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



deadmad schrieb:


> Naja Spam per Brief ist schon was anderes...Da stehen,ip,anmeldezeit und und und.


das ist das ganz normale Drohkasperletheater, das alle Nutzlosanbieter abziehen 
z.B was die IP betrifft: Ob die stimmt oder nicht ist völlig wurscht:

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



deadmad schrieb:


> Ausser der Summe die ich zahlen soll...


na klar, jetzt ist das Porto ( mit  entsprechenden  Aufschlägen) dazu gekommen :scherzkeks:


----------



## deadmad (9 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Lol,naja es ist shcon ein bisschen mehr.Naja ist halt doof und ich warte einfach mal weiter ab...


----------



## deadmad (16 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Es hat sich leider bei mir was neues ergeben...Ich habe nun einen Brief von einem Anwalt bekommen,der nun 138Euro von mir haben will.
Der Antwalt heisst
Rechtsanwalt [  edit]aus Osnabrück.
Ich habe nun zeit bis zum 23.03. das Geld zu zahlen.
Es kommt mir so vor, als sei ich da voll drin und komm da auch nicht merh so einfach raus wie einfach abwarten...

HILFE


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



deadmad schrieb:


> Es kommt mir so vor, als sei ich da voll drin und komm da auch nicht merh so einfach raus ...


Oh doch, die Antwort gibt du dir selbst bereits. Bleibe standhaft damit, denn nach dem 2. oder dritten Bettelbrief dürfte das Ende erreicht sein - also: 





deadmad schrieb:


> einfach abwarten


----------



## deadmad (16 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Hehe,kann es sein,das ich nicht vielleicht doch so richtig stress bekomm?


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Der Stress sieht meistens so aus: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## deadmad (16 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Ihr versteht nur nicht wie es für micht ist.Es ist ein richtiger Brief von einem anwalt.Der mir so richtig probleme machen kann...


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Was für Probleme? - Probleme und Stress macht man sich nur selbst.

Wenn auf einer Webseite die Preisangabe verschleiert wird, dann wird diese Preisangabe nicht Vertragsgegenstand. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile. Daran ändern auch 27 Anwaltsbriefe mit Goldrand und Siegellack nichts.

Das sieht natürlich der ehrenwerte Herr Anwalt ganz anders. Kein Wunder, denn dafür wird er ja auch bezahlt. Aber allein die Tatsache, dass ein Anwalt die Forderung vertritt, bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass die Forderung rechtens ist. So ein Anwaltsbrief ist oft nur dazu da, um den erwünschten psychologischen Druck auf den angeblichen "Schuldner" aufzubauen.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



deadmad schrieb:


> .Es ist ein richtiger Brief von einem anwalt.Der mir so richtig probleme machen kann...


Quark. Anwälte haben keinerlei Sondervollmachten. Sind die Hilfstruppe im Kasperletheater


----------



## deadmad (17 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Ja das liest sich alles so einfach.
Picard, wie viele Briefe hast du denn schon bekommen?Da du ja so viel darüber weisst,hast du das auch schon alles hinter dir?
Ich werden den driet heute oder morgen an meinen Anwalt übergeben oder was meint ihr?


----------



## webwatcher (17 März 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



deadmad schrieb:


> Da du ja so viel darüber weisst,


Hast du dir mal sein Anmeldedatum angesehen? In sieben Jahren bekommt man einiges mit...


----------



## deadmad (17 April 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Bor,ich bekomm weiterhin von denen nervige emails und Briefe...
Mehr ist aber bis jetzt noch nicht passiert...


----------



## webwatcher (17 April 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



deadmad schrieb:


> Bor,ich bekomm weiterhin von denen nervige emails und Briefe...


Als Mittel der Wahl empfiehlt sich ein gutes Spamfilter für virtuellen Müll (Emails)  
und die grüne bzw blaue Tonne für Drohmüll in Briefform.


----------



## Katti (5 Juni 2009)

*HILFE! Reingefallen bei Nimimit.de*

Hallo,

leztes Jahr hatte ich mich ausversehen wohl bei Nimimit registrieren lassen und dann kam 1 Rechnung, 2 Rechnungen, etc... Mahnung... und ich las immer hier im Netz dass man diese ignorieren soll weil dies Verbrecher sind und nicht klagen könnten. Nun hab`ich eben Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Mist, und jetzt? Was soll ich tun? Kann mir jemand helfen? Würde mich echt über eine Nachricht, Hilfe, etc. freuen.


Lieber Gruß Eure verzweifelte
Katti


----------



## webwatcher (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Beruhig dich, lies den Thread und  die Infos. ( blaue Links oben auf der Srite )



Katti schrieb:


> Nun hab`ich eben Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Mist, und jetzt?



Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne jede Sondervollmacht.


----------



## Don Pablo (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne jede Sondervollmacht.


Die fordern auch schon mal für nicht existierende Firmen.
Polyphem gibt es nicht mehr und wurde im Handelsregister gelöscht.


----------



## mr. hmmkay (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

ich hab ja gedacht bei mir ist es vorbei weil seit 6 monaten nichts passiert ist, aber jetz kam auch das schreiben von der inkasso gesellschaft da...das einzige was mir sorgen macht ist das mit der SCHUFA! weis da einer was drüber ob die mir wirklich was in der hinsicht tun können!?


----------



## fn40 (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



> das einzige was mir sorgen macht ist das mit der SCHUFA


Strittige Vorderungen dürden bei der SCHUFA nicht eingetragen werden
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/urteile-und-recht-bei-abofallen-und-vertragsfallen/


----------



## Teleton (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Zum "Schufaproblem" schau mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...form-und-anderen-auskunfteien.html#post229320


----------



## dvill (18 August 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*

Was ist los? Kehrt Einsicht und tätige Reue ein?

Payback-Time bei Rechtsanwältin K.  G.: Die Abofalle zahlt zurück | Dr. Damm & Partner Rechtsanwälte


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 November 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



> Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?


Doch jetzt, zumindest macht es den Anschein so. Weder nimimit.de noch die Schwesterprojekte webdater.de und simsen-ohne-ende.de sind noch im Web. Einzig das Nachfolgeprodukt (drive2u.de) von der OPM Media GmbH ist erreichbar.


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2009)

*AW: Nimimit.de - endet das denn niemals?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> das Nachfolgeprodukt (drive2u.de) von der OPM Media GmbH


...und sein Schwesterlein: live2gether.de


----------

